# Filet Teddy Bear Baby Afghan



## Saffron237 (Dec 2, 2014)

I'm looking for a filet teddy bear baby afghan crochet pattern. I had one years ago but somehow lost it.  Expecting a new granddaughter in a few weeks and want to make it. If anyone could help me I'd greatly appreciate it. Thanks in advance.


----------



## marilyngf (Nov 5, 2011)

http://www.craftster.org/forum/index.php?topic=356634.0

I think this is it


----------



## kiwiannie (Jul 30, 2011)

Hi and welcome to kp from Australia.


----------



## Naneast (Jun 12, 2011)

Hi and welcome from NYC... :lol:


----------



## LEE1313 (Jan 25, 2011)

Welcome.
The pattern can be found on Ravelry.com ( free to join and the source of a zillion patterns. Many are free.


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

Hello and welcome.


----------



## Saffron237 (Dec 2, 2014)

Thank you!


----------



## DHobbit (Jan 11, 2014)

Howdy!


----------



## supreetb (Jun 8, 2014)

Hi, You may like these links
http://www.allfreecrochet.com/Baby-Afghan-Crochet-Patterns/Teddy-Bear-Square
http://www.craftsy.com/project/view/filet-crochet-teddy-bear-baby-blanket/44007


----------



## beaz (Mar 16, 2013)

LEE1313 said:


> Welcome.
> The pattern can be found on Ravelry.com ( free to join and the source of a zillion patterns. Many are free.


Pattern no longer available


----------



## beaz (Mar 16, 2013)

LEE1313 said:


> Welcome.
> The pattern can be found on Ravelry.com ( free to join and the source of a zillion patterns. Many are free.


Pattern no longer available but there is an alternative for free:
http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/lemony-crochet-teddy-bear-baby-afghan-crib-blanket-in-the-filet-extended-double-crochet-stitch-graph-chart

Previously posted pattern here on KP:
http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-9616-1.html


----------



## LEE1313 (Jan 25, 2011)

http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/teddy-afghan

http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/teddy-bear-square

http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/lemony-crochet-teddy-bear-baby-afghan-crib-blanket-in-the-filet-extended-double-crochet-stitch-graph-chart

Using the squares you can make a blanket.


----------



## Avekene (Dec 3, 2014)

I found pattern from internet at last. Maybe someone needs it?
I made blanket without it, just looked at the picture


----------

